# Employment



## Chris Thorpe (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you have a "jobs available" section on your forum? I don't want to be accused and removed again for advertising, but feel that a forum offers the best opportunity for both parties. How do I post (if I can), any future positions as the forum appears to be property led in respect of opportunities.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Thorpe said:


> Do you have a "jobs available" section on your forum? I don't want to be accused and removed again for advertising, but feel that a forum offers the best opportunity for both parties. How do I post (if I can), any future positions as the forum appears to be property led in respect of opportunities.


Chris only premium members can now advertise but that would include such things as job opportunities.
All advertising has to be done in the classified section.

Regards Veronica


----------



## sheila (Sep 29, 2008)

Chris Thorpe said:


> Do you have a "jobs available" section on your forum? I don't want to be accused and removed again for advertising, but feel that a forum offers the best opportunity for both parties. How do I post (if I can), any future positions as the forum appears to be property led in respect of opportunities.


Hi Chris, 
I completly agree with you. 
The "Forum" would be the ideal place to advertise to expats job opportunities and for expats looking for employment to check out what is available to them. 
I haver been in Portugal for 6 years and recently became unemployed and desperatly looking for work.
Sheila


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sheila said:


> Hi Chris,
> I completly agree with you.
> The "Forum" would be the ideal place to advertise to expats job opportunities and for expats looking for employment to check out what is available to them.
> I haver been in Portugal for 6 years and recently became unemployed and desperatly looking for work.
> Sheila



The idea of a specific jobs search section is currently being discussed so maybe before long you will get one


----------

